
Collecting Acceptance and Integration Test Coverage with Golang - Prototype_
https://mender.io/blog/collecting-acceptance-and-integration-test-coverage-with-golang
======
craig_comstock_
Bummer it had to be so hard. Thanks for sharing.

------
Lex-2008
Nice! Not that simple, but works!

